# Menard's Milwaukee Road Hopper



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been looking for some cars to go with my MTH Milwaukee GP-7 for some time now and when Menard's came out with these recently I new I had to purchase the 8 pack. What a great price! 

https://www.menards.com/main/home-d...21191928-c-13318.htm?tid=-7858790253378433862









I've read a lot of horror stories about the trucks on the Menard cars but I have to say I'm quite impressed with ones that are on this set. So far I've had no coupling issues on any of the cars and they look really strong. I don't see any of the flashing issues I've read about on the boxcars. The wheels did need to be oiled right away to keep from squeeking. I believe Menard's recommends that anyway. 

Now to find a Milwaukee Road bay window caboose to go with this set and I'll be happy. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks Good!


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

Those look great with your loco. I'm impressed with most Menards stuff, quality and price.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good stuff for the price. I'm impressed that you didn't have any coupler issues out of eight cars, but remember I had thirty together when the coupler issues surfaced.  When you put more weight on them, they will separate. I solved it by just gluing the couplers, I don't need these to operate anyway.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I have had coupler issues with Lionel, K-line, and Williams cars at around 30 cars requiring modification to resolve. I don't plan on running trains that long consistently on any of my layouts. Now I want to try it and see though.

Now my atlas box cars with plastic trucks will literally shoot off the track on curves at about 10 cars. Now that is funny


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

This is the Lionel version of the same car.







This is the Williams reproductions model.







There is a slight difference in the inside dimensions. The load for the Lionel car has to be shortened very slightly to fit the Williams car, but the width is the same. What are the inside dimensions?
Don


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

They look great. Nice train and nice ceiling loop!


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I have @12 Menards cars and the only problem I have had was a truck that
was a little tight and not letting it roll freely. Pushing the side frames out a
bit solved the problem. The first thing I do is oil all axle ends. I have not had
any coupler issues but I run trains with maximum length, usually, of ten cars.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I've attached some images showing the internal dimensions. I don't have the lionel or williams to compare to. The fake coal load looks pretty good to me. Better than some of my lionel ore cars that is for sure. The interior isn't very detailed but I don't think it's usually going to be empty


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Good looking consist. 

I have been purchasing Menards rolling stock for about 10 years now. The first couple years the Menards exclusive rolling stock was manufactured by Lionel. Menards then went to another manufacture and the early plastic trucks always needed work, usually a little grinding on the inside of the nuckel, just too tight. 

Since then Menards has transistioned to diecast trucks, a huge improvement but still not to the quality of Lionel or MTH trucks. But, Menards rolling stock at $20 to $25 compared to Lionel's traditional rolling stock of $40 to $50 justifies the difference.

I have about 20 of the Menards boxcars with diecast trucks. Had to install a thicker washer underneath the C clip on 2 and that is the only issue so far. Never had all 20 in a single consist so can't talk about the uncoupling issue, they do have a drag compared to Lionel or MTH.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The more cars you add to a consist with the Menard's cars, the worse the coupler issues will be. Since they do have more rolling resistance than the modern Lionel/MTH needle-point axle trucks, it exacerbates the issue. Like you say, they're still a great deal for the price.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I just bought that Menard's hopper. It does look good!
Just noticed the sequential numbering. Nice touch!

Just for giggles, the processing fees were $2.80. (I don't know if everyone gets that)
The shipping to Arizona was $6.20. Not too bad.
The nice thing is, we are not one of the states that demands sales tax be paid on internet orders.
So no sales tax.


----------



## Play Trains (Oct 16, 2015)

Love Menards stuff! Allows me to run wonderful consists that wouldn't be possible at the price of other cars! I think they are changing the hobby and for the better! Just sayin!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

RonthePirate said:


> I just bought that Menard's hopper. It does look good!
> Just noticed the sequential numbering. Nice touch!
> 
> Just for giggles, the processing fees were $2.80. (I don't know if everyone gets that)
> ...


We have two Menards locally so I have the items shipped to the store. No shipping fee or processing fees in shipping to the store.

Bill


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I just got my Menard's hopper car. Very impressed with the quality for such low bucks.

Only one small problem: the trucks hit the corner steps around turns.
They are too long. (Or the trucks are too tall)
They either have to be cut down or, as I did, bend them slightly out of the way.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

RonthePirate said:


> I just got my Menard's hopper car. Very impressed with the quality for such low bucks.
> 
> Only one small problem: the trucks hit the corner steps around turns.
> They are too long. (Or the trucks are too tall)
> They either have to be cut down or, as I did, bend them slightly out of the way.



What curve radius are the couplers hitting the steps ?

Bill


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> What curve radius are the couplers hitting the steps ?
> 
> Bill


027 track.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Interesting, my smallest curve is 031 and there are no issues there. Only thing I've had to do is oil the wheels twice in the last 2 weeks. I'm running them about 8 hours a day on my ceiling layout.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

When I first opened the plastic case it was in, I immediately felt a "click" from the trucks.
I thought it was the coupler hitting, considering the many issues the coupler has been having.
Nope, it was the step. 

I then put the car on a straight track, leading into a curve. The truck hit the step when it was completely into the curve.

But if that's the only issue I'm gonna have, I'll just live with it. You can't beat the deal on those cars for the buck.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

L0stS0ul said:


> I've attached some images showing the internal dimensions. I don't have the lionel or williams to compare to. The fake coal load looks pretty good to me. Better than some of my lionel ore cars that is for sure. The interior isn't very detailed but I don't think it's usually going to be empty
> 
> What do the the measurements convert to in inches? I was never a fan of the metric system.
> Don


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

1 millimeter = 0.0394 inch

Google has the ability to do conversions.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Convert+52.24+mm+to+inches


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

Just what I was waiting for: another set of eyes.

Hey , Don, I took the load off as well, BUT, your comment on the pretty good
Menards load presentation, has me thinking. Leave it alone or re-do!






thanks


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Here are some photos of the loads I made. This is Lionel, but it's almost identical, as is the Williams model. These loads fit closer to the top of the car. The spreader bar can be removed, and placed inside the hopper when the load is in. Does the Menards car have the spreader bar? Check my website for other examples.
Don


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

I was impression you had a Menards, hopper, but reply is : No spreader bar, In Menards
interiors are exactly like Lionel, current era cars


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

A video of the cars in use would be great.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

I did make a small office vid, for ya, and have it over in the Menards Alaska, thread
since my hoppers are Alaska, and we''ll repect this thread for Milwaukee, 
make that a few threads up from this one
The office is a mess, ya have to get past that !!


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I finally found a Milwaukee road caboose by K-Line to go with the engine and hopper cars. Got it for a nice price too only $30. I'm really happy with my new consist. :smilie_daumenpos: Now I am thinking it needs 8 of the Wisconsin Central box cars added to it


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Good looking Milwaukee coal consist.

Bill


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been running these cars on my ceiling layout for a while now and they have been running well. They need a little more oil to keep from squeaking but after a lot of hours running most of my cars do. 

I took the train down recently to clean and to run on my main layout for a bit. I'm doing a massive overhaul and wanted to run my favorite engines and cars on the temporary track plans to test out. I did find an issue with 2 of the 8 cars. I'm not sure if a spacer is missing or what but on 2 of the cars there is some stiffness in the trucks. This is making the trucks really hard to move, even by hand, and they look like they are hitting the step on o-36 corners. It could be they were just riveted harder than the others but It's hard to say as I've not taken them apart. When being pulled by an engine this didn't present as an issue ( I did have a few derailments but not enough to point at a specific car) but when reversing the train thru some switches I started to notice a lot of derailments with these 2 cars. That is what lead me to inspect them closer and find the paint chips on the steps and the stiffness in the trucks. These trucks are really hard to move even after a lot of use.

I contacted Menards about this issue today, several months after my purchase, and they are replacing the 2 cars no questions asked. Talk about awesome service! :appl: I could not be happier with their response. I'll be on the lookout for the replacement cars and I think I already know what my next purchase will be from them. I've heard about their customer service and they are really delivering. I wish I had a store in my area to frequent. Oh how I hate home depot


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I received my replacement cars today and there are no issues with them. I'm very happy with the customer support from Menard's. I'm still not entirely sure what's wrong with the original cars. It almost looks like the rivets were punch 2 hard. I have not been able to free the trucks up.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

I documented here my coupler problems with two of the eight Menards Coal Hoppers that I bought in the set of eight. I contacted Menards and they suggested the glue fix which I found repulsive. At first pulling the trucks apart seemed not possible but further investigation revealed screws not seen earlier. The problem was in the mechanism that latches the coupler closed. I slightly bent the tang that triggers the magnetic uncoupling so it had more free play and the problem was solved. In the mean time they offered to send me a replacement car which they did. Also one car was missing the coal load which they replaced. So in the end I got nine cars for the price of eight and all couplers work as they should.Today they are at the front in a consist of fifteen cars and the couplers hold fine.

For a coal train I think I did fine. But for other car types I prefer the Premium Series MTH cars. The detailing is super on those MTH cars and more in line with my desires. But to each his own,

LDBennett


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I have had good luck with the couplers on mine. All 10 of them have been solid. In fact my old k-line cars break down at around 15 cars but I have 20 cars up on my ceiling right now and the menard cars are fine. My problem was stiffness in the trucks due to the pivot rivet being pressed on too tight. I have not been able to loosen them on the two cars that were replaced.

I have a lot of postwar boxcars and older k-line boxcars (with those awful plastic coupler locks) and the menards cars look to be pretty close to those but with stronger couplers. I'll be buying some soon to replace my Pennsylvania k-line cars so I'll be interested to see the comparison first hand to those. I do like the higher detail on the MTH ones but a decent sized consist of those is out of my price range.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like highly detailed cars too, but when you're running them in a club setting or modular show, nobody will see the difference as they come by. The graphics on the Menard's cars are actually very good, I'm pleased with the quality of the paint. I have some highly detailed Atlas, Lionel, and MTH cars, but the details are also a lot more fragile. My Vision Line PFE Reefers have all sorts of delicate stuff that you can break off!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

L0stS0ul said:


> I received my replacement cars today and there are no issues with them. I'm very happy with the customer support from Menard's. I'm still not entirely sure what's wrong with the original cars. It almost looks like the rivets were punch 2 hard. I have not been able to free the trucks up.[/Q
> Do you have to send the problem cars back? If not, drill out the rivets and replace with screws.
> Don


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Don F said:


> Do you have to send the problem cars back? If not, drill out the rivets and replace with screws.
> Don


They told me to keep them and if I can fix them great. I'll mess with them some more when I have some free time. The new layout is taking up all of my spare time right now


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I was at the Greenberg train show in Centerville VA today and saw a table with a bunch of Menards train items on it. The coal hoppers were going for $50 a piece and the box cars for $45. I couldn't believe the markup.

Walking through the show everything was marked up beyond belief. I walked out with some trees but that was it. Sad. I guess these people prey on those that don't know anything.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

If I needed some more freight cars for my layout Menard's would be my first choice. I have 3 Menard's car now.

I bought some RMT freight cars a few years ago and the came with a plastic figure at no extra cost, 2 car set with 2 figures.

I too wonder how Menard's can sell their freight cars for almost half of what MTH, Lionel or Williams charges.

Lee Fritz


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

L0stS0ul said:


> I was at the Greenberg train show in Centerville VA today and saw a table with a bunch of Menards train items on it. The coal hoppers were going for $50 a piece and the box cars for $45. I couldn't believe the markup.
> 
> Walking through the show everything was marked up beyond belief. I walked out with some trees but that was it. Sad. I guess these people prey on those that don't know anything.


Were the Menards cars actually selling for that price or just marked that?
Did anybody challenge the prices?


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

No idea if they were selling or not. I laughed and walked away. Everything else at that table was way ridiculous as well. Some postwar standard rolling stock for $100 a piece. It wasn't the only one though. Ps1 railking engines going for over $250 some of which I've bought for less than $140. That was a different table but was all I saw. Prices out of reality.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Always best to know what you are buying and/or carry a pocket guide. I wonder if Greenberg shows attract a crowd that does neither.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> Always best to know what you are buying and/or carry a pocket guide. I wonder if Greenberg shows attract a crowd that does neither.


I wonder if anyone bought any? There are some uninformed folks in the ranks.


----------

